# Anybody close that needs a bandsaw



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2016)

https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/5461646881.html
A lot for the money

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2016)

DRATS! That's less than half of what I just gave for basically the same thing and that's without adding the riser and new fence.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2016)

justallan said:


> DRATS! That's less than half of what I just gave for basically the same thing and that's without adding the riser and new fence.


and the blades..... I thought of you when I saw it....
Sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2016)

No regrets Alan, you got a sweet saw, enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2016)

justallan said:


> DRATS! That's less than half of what I just gave for basically the same thing and that's without adding the riser and new fence.


If 1 saw is good, 2 saws are better. Plus you lower your average investment per saw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd risk the wife's wrath to pick that one up!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like it is gone


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 23, 2016)

How about anyone looking for a REALLY BIG bandsaw... https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/tls/5461871146.html

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2016)

A month ago I could have took a little trip and between that saw and Mikes DC units gas would have been free.


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2016)

@rocky1 it would be cheaper for someone to start from scratch and build one than to travel to very far to get that, plus make it work. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL!!! Yeah probably, but it's really BIG, and really built sturdy! 

And, if it ever failed on you, it'd make a great drag to tie behind the tractor, provided you got a tractor big enough to pull it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> @rocky1 it would be cheaper for someone to start from scratch and build one than to travel to very far to get that, plus make it work. LOL





rocky1 said:


> LOL!!! Yeah probably, but it's really BIG, and really built sturdy!
> 
> And, if it ever failed on you, it'd make a great drag to tie behind the tractor, provided you got a tractor big enough to pull it!



From crocodile dundee you think that is a bandsaw??


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> From crocodile dundee you think that is a bandsaw??
> 
> View attachment 98126


Dang Mike, is that yours????


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> Dang Mike, is that yours????



No way- i would be Skeered of it.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 24, 2016)

This one is comparable to many that I ran in different mills growing up. Unless you wanted to pull green chain, you learned something else and these were worlds easier than the chain.
Depending on the set-up in the mill most that I used had hydraulic infeed and outfeed, hydraulic rollers and manual everything else.
Just like the small bandmills, you can hear when you are getting a fracture in the blade by a ticking sound. I've only seen a handful of these bands brake and they generally stay inside the shroud, but I don't care who you are it will for certain wake you up good and proper like.


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2016)

I've had a couple break on me over the years and for me, waking up doesn't describe my reaction. It's closer to filling my pants. ..... Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> This one is comparable to many that I ran in different mills growing up. Unless you wanted to pull green chain, you learned something else and these were worlds easier than the chain.
> Depending on the set-up in the mill most that I used had hydraulic infeed and outfeed, hydraulic rollers and manual everything else.
> Just like the small bandmills, you can hear when you are getting a fracture in the blade by a ticking sound. I've only seen a handful of these bands brake and they generally stay inside the shroud, but I don't care who you are it will for certain wake you up good and proper like.



Worked a sawmill in Younger years. The giant bandmill that fed the green chain made these look small. I worked dry and the green chain. Ended up running a giant Stetson Ross planer. Good Gig while was going to school. hated swing loved graveyard shift...


----------



## justallan (Feb 24, 2016)

Graveyard was about the best I thought. I think a couple places paid better and it had cooled down by then. A couple cut-up mills that I worked for pretty much ran only resaws at night trying to catch the mill up, so we weren't waiting for a lift constantly. We'd never let a band get dull so that way we could run faster, the filer hated us. I'd tighten the saws, tighten the rollers and crank it up to where you could just barely keep it fed. These places were great on production bonuses and generally would give you about 25% of your regular pay every week, which back then was a car payment and insurance both.
Good darned memories for sure.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> Graveyard was about the best I thought. I think a couple places paid better and it had cooled down by then. A couple cut-up mills that I worked for pretty much ran only resaws at night trying to catch the mill up, so we weren't waiting for a lift constantly. We'd never let a band get dull so that way we could run faster, the filer hated us. I'd tighten the saws, tighten the rollers and crank it up to where you could just barely keep it fed. These places were great on production bonuses and generally would give you about 25% of your regular pay every week, which back then was a car payment and insurance both.
> Good darned memories for sure.



I enjoyed it- The planer was a very solitary job and if the lumber kept going thru it nobody bothered you. My boss was a great guy. He liked the steady production and rewarded me weekly with mixmatched piles of lumber that were too much bother to sort. He would tell me on monday that if that pile was there next monday it was going to the chipper. Almost everyone I knew had a fence made from that lumber.... 40 years ago in may I quit.


----------



## justallan (Feb 24, 2016)

As much as I liked getting free lumber, that's something that always confused the crap out of me. Say we were doing siding, it comes through the planer as a 2x and is fed directly into the resaw to get your two 1xs. If a board had a heavy crack more than a specified length down one end it went to the scrap pile or rack. They said it cost more to pay a man to knock 2' off it and sell it, than to keep that man busy in a more important spot. We always worked with a skeleton crew of course.
At the last cut-up mill that I worked I became tallyman by accident and made bank on those so-called scraps. No one could bring vehicles in the mill yard until the lifts were down, so they'd all head for the bar. I got to where I wouldn't take anything but the top quality wood because I had so much of everything else already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2016)

Mike, I can use a bandsaw, I've always felt close to you. You're like a grandfather to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> Mike, I can use a bandsaw, I've always felt close to you. You're like a grandfather to me.



damn monkeys.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2016)

justallan said:


> As much as I liked getting free lumber, that's something that always confused the crap out of me. Say we were doing siding, it comes through the planer as a 2x and is fed directly into the resaw to get your two 1xs. If a board had a heavy crack more than a specified length down one end it went to the scrap pile or rack. They said it cost more to pay a man to knock 2' off it and sell it, than to keep that man busy in a more important spot. We always worked with a skeleton crew of course.
> At the last cut-up mill that I worked I became tallyman by accident and made bank on those so-called scraps. No one could bring vehicles in the mill yard until the lifts were down, so they'd all head for the bar. I got to where I wouldn't take anything but the top quality wood because I had so much of everything else already.



I used to have a friend that would bring me white oak boards from where I don't know, I didn't ask, but they were 8"-12" wide, 8' long with a cracked or split maybe 1' long on one end that were thrown away. I mean, he would bring me a pickup bed full!! Amazing what gets wasted sometimes......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> Mike, I can use a bandsaw, I've always felt close to you. You're like a grandfather to me.



Just grandfather?? You must be older than I thought Brink!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tony said:


> Just grandfather?? You must be older than I thought Brink!




VERY funy.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

